# for sale in Missouri



## stouthart (Dec 21, 2011)

Northwest Missouri: Off-grid home on three acres in the middle of an 80-acre farm with free access. Top quality Amish cook stove with additional woodstove in basement. 3 BR up and 3 BR down. Large storage area with shelving. Geodesic greenhouse. 3500 Sq foot home with 17 fruit trees, grapes, berries and large garden spot, all surrounded by deer fencing. New barn with attached woodshed. Free use of adjacent forest for woodcutting and hunting. Free use of stocked pond. If interested please


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Are you giving the place away? Or did I miss the price?

big rockpile


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

If your giving it away I'm in line after big rockpile


----------



## stouthart (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry, we neglected the price. We are asking $197,000 which is less than we have into it. We have an interested party who has talked about $200,000, but they cannot do anything until late fall. Shall we wait for that, or is someone else interested in seeing it?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

This thread is from *2014 *I sure hope it's been sold by now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It must have been revived by a spammer whos post was removed.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Or it could have been "pushed" by the suggestion bot...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I highly doubt @Wolf mom would bring up a 7 year old thread just to comment on it's age.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> I highly doubt @Wolf mom would bring up a 7 year old thread just to comment on it's age.


Thank you, Danaus29. You are correct - I wouldn't. There was a thread before mine that was deleted after I posted. Looks like the powers that be are renumbering posts if they delete one....


----------

